
LGBTQ children’s books face record calls for bans in US libraries - wowsig
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2020/apr/21/us-libraries-say-lgbtq-children-books-most-calls-for-bans-last-year-alex-gino-george
======
samizdis
> JK Rowling’s [Harry Potter] books were criticised for “containing actual
> curses and spells”, and for including characters that use “nefarious means”
> to attain goals.

Actual? _Ridiculosum!_

------
pionewhite
that still going on?

